# Kenyii



## FRYeverWHERE (Aug 16, 2013)

I just removed the fry from my females mouth due to some new changes coming I can't run this batch of fry yet.. Upon taking them out my female is now acting strange anything to worry about?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Not a whole lot to go on here. Describe how you removed the fry and expand on how the female is acting.


----------

